# Breech seal not even



## thumb (Jun 19, 2013)

Tearing down my Remington Summit rifle to replace the srping guide I decided to replace the seals also especially since the breech seal seemed to be bad. Well, I took out the old seal and put in a new one and what do you know, it sat in there just as uneven as the original factory seal. Is this common in these rifles or is something wrong? Here's a couple pics.


Notice how the right side(actually left looking at this pic) is higher than the other side which is flush with the breech.


Same seal looking from the opposite direction. You can see how it is higher on the right side

I looked at the groove where the seal goes in and do not see anything there that would keep the seal from seating.


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner (Feb 6, 2014)

Did you use a pick to clean the breech seal pocket out as well to make sure there is no debris inside the well? If so then make sure your breech seal has no abnormalities. If it does not I would say the breech seal well is not uniform.


----------

